# Jordan Peters take on 'lean bulking'.



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Great little video here:


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> Great little video here:


 lean bulking from an overweight guy? :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

He's a beast, cheers @Sparkey I don't usually watch videos like this as geezers in them normally annoy me but he makes sense, is swole and comes across well, will look at some more of his videos.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

B3NCH1 said:


> lean bulking from an overweight guy? :lol:


 If you are not overweight while doing lifting, are you even doing anything right?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Always great to listen from a guy who is saying from experience rather than text books.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

fvck me he sounds like he out of breath with every sentence


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> fvck me he sounds like he out of breath with every sentence


 Alot of folk saying this, and I've watched a few of his videos now.

He sniffs a lot through the videos, so I wonder if he has sinus problems, as a pose to the usual 'he's doing too much gear and can't breath thoughts'?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Sparkey said:


> Alot of folk saying this, and I've watched a few of his videos now.
> 
> He sniffs a lot through the videos, so I wonder if he has sinus problems, as a pose to the usual 'he's doing too much gear and can't breath thoughts'?


 with that kind of mass can come all sorts of issues, gear or no gear.

interesting video, bit where he talks about just 250-300 cal surplus, cant see he built that amount of mass just lean bulking though.


----------



## Fongtu (Apr 13, 2018)

ILLBehaviour said:


> with that kind of mass can come all sorts of issues, gear or no gear.
> 
> interesting video, bit where he talks about just 250-300 cal surplus, cant see he built that amount of mass just lean bulking though.


 A lot of his information is aimed at amateur level bodybuilders and people just getting started. Im sure has pushed food up way over a 300 calories surplus, but for people at a lower level and just starting out, its good advice.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

B3NCH1 said:


> lean bulking from an overweight guy? :lol:


 You've not seen his recent update photos then.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

B3NCH1 said:


> lean bulking from an overweight guy? :lol:


 The guy is in insane condition just now and I'll be shocked if he doesn't obtain his pro card in the coming weeks.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

DC1 said:


> The guy is in insane condition just now and I'll be shocked if he doesn't obtain his pro card in the coming weeks.


 How old is he bro?


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> How old is he bro?


 Just turned 30 or just about to mate.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

DC1 said:


> Just turned 30 or just about to mate.


 Guys a beast mate, watched few of his videos today will watch more.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BkqRIAEn_gf/?hl=en%26taken-by=trainedbyjp


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

One of the best physiques out there atm I think...a real mass monster


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Sparkey said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BkqRIAEn_gf/?hl=en%26taken-by=trainedbyjp


 Yeah, worra fat cvnt!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Sparkey said:


> Great little video here:


 That really is a good video. Everything said is bang on IMO.


----------

